
“Today at Apple” bringing new experiences to every Apple Store - uptown
https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2017/04/today-at-apple-bringing-new-experiences-to-every-apple-store/
======
intoverflow2
This feels like an advert to try and convince me that all professional
creativity should take place on iPad Pros.

As an actual creative professional I'm happy to state almost none of it occurs
there, every so often someone tries but eventually ends up back on a real
computer.

